# Does anyone like the Morning Mashup crap?



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Please shock me.

Someone tell me they actually like this crap.

Can someone get them off my Top 20 on 20, I really don't give two craps 
what they do in NYC, I just want to listen to music. It's annoying having to 
change the channel all the time when they start running their mouths.

Isn't music why we're paying for this stuff?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not up in the morning to listen :lol: However, I have heard what you would call ads or promos for the Morning Mashup and they all seemed just stupid to me. So even if I were up, I wouldn't be listening to that :nono:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

OK, uscboy, strap yourself into the electric chair and prepare to be shocked :lol: I actually do like the Morning Mashup! What's even more shocking is that I am certain I exceed their target age demographics by 20-30 years. I don't know why, but I've always enjoyed morning drive-time DJ shows. Maybe it's because I've lived in Birmingham, AL where we've had such famous morning shows as Tommy Charles and John Ed Willoughby, Mark and Brian, and Rick and Bubba. As for the Mashup, I like the personalities and find most of their antics entertaining. If they get annoying, I just remember that I have dozens of other music channels ate my fingertips.

Now, if I really wanted to find something to be annoyed about by what's on 20 on 20 or Sirius Hits 1, I'd have to say it's the fact that they play the same songs 18 times a day!


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Maybe it's because I've lived in Birmingham, AL where we've had such famous morning shows as Tommy Charles and John Ed Willoughby, Mark and Brian, and Rick and Bubba.


As long as you're going old school in the Magic City...Don't forget Layton and Dearman on WERC, and Greg and Courtney on WKXX-106!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

uscboy said:


> Someone tell me they actually like this crap.


Since you put it this way, I would not confess if I did. :lol:

I hate it. That's why I went to Sirius. No blabbering mouth pieces. I do like DJs though. But just enough to give a few tidbits about the music we are listening to and not interfering with it. That's another reason I went with Sirius rather than loading an iPod or MP3 player or Slacker.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Slacker actually gives you info about each of the artists as a song plays. The problem is you have to read it.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> As long as you're going old school in the Magic City...Don't forget Layton and Dearman on WERC


Oh yeah, I forgot about them (but they are likely to be less widely known than others).



> and Greg and Courtney on WKXX-106!


I never listened to them. "Kicks 106" played a bit too much candy pop for my tastes.


----------



## rpotts (Feb 7, 2003)

Hate it! I got satellite to avoid all the talk.

Their talk is just as annoying as commercials to me.

I miss XM's 20 on 20 - it was just music.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I hate The Mashup crap, just shut up and play the music.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't like any of the dj yapping on the music channels. I'm seriously thinking of canceling my service, because when the the dj on flight, er pulse 26 starts yapping, I change it to one of the local stations and more often than not, they play music til I get where I'm going and I forget to change it back to xm.


----------



## KLJ (Aug 4, 2008)

uscboy said:


> Please shock me.
> 
> Someone tell me they actually like this crap.
> 
> ...


un-listenable. they must trying to play caricatures of morning zoo people.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I also hate listening to motormouth DJ's on channels I pay for to receive.

Believe it or not, I have been listening a lot to the "more music channels" on XM which are programmed by Clear Channel and have commercials. Those stupid 1-2 minute commercial breaks are a LOT less annoying than jingles, promos, and DJ blabbing after every song...


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> I also hate listening to motormouth DJ's on channels I pay for to receive.
> 
> Believe it or not, I have been listening a lot to the "more music channels" on XM which are programmed by Clear Channel and have commercials. Those stupid 1-2 minute commercial breaks are a LOT less annoying than jingles, promos, and DJ blabbing after every song...


I wouldn't care if the DJ's ran their lip after a song or even before the song.

What really ticks me off is them talking over the intro to a song till the lyrics start. Must be some sort of contest they win for the most words said with a bonus if it's not related to the song playing.

I'm paying increased royalty fees for music and I want to hear the WHOLE song.

Grrrr!!!!


----------



## rpotts (Feb 7, 2003)

I wish I had the old 20 on 20 back.

I consider all that talk just like commercials.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't even care about the self promos, jingles, funny channel 
announcements, those last like 10 seconds and then a song comes on. Some 
I even liked, RIP Lucy.

What I mind is the vapid conversations about their lives in NYC and what 
they did over the weekend or taking calls from viewers about whether folks 
out there have had to urinate or deficate while driving. Seriously?

I too miss XM's 20 on 20. I switched to XM to get away from those idiots 
and their employer went and bought out XM and put them on an XM channel.

I really need to learn to just burn CDs and use my 6-disc changer and cancel 
satellite radio, but I'm lazy I guess, haha. :nono2:


----------

